

The Fascinating Interest in Using Google Voice With SIP Addresses - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2012/11/the-fascinating-interest-in-using-google-voice-with-sip-addresses.html

======
Terretta
The OBi110 Voice Service Bridge and VoIP Telephone Adapter lets you have your
Google Voice number wired into your home phone jacks.

[http://www.amazon.com/OBi110-Service-Bridge-Telephone-
Adapte...](http://www.amazon.com/OBi110-Service-Bridge-Telephone-
Adapter/dp/B0045RMEPI)

I've used a couple of these for two years without issues.

